# Oldenburg cross?



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Are oldenburgs generally good horses to have?

There is an oldenburg/SSH (not sure what that stands for) cross for sale, and the place where he's at specializes in appaloosas.. it's also a training barn.

He is the same age as Vega, but younger by a month, but he's 16.3 hands.

Any info anyone has on Oldenburgs or oldenburg crosses would be appreciate!

Thanks!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

It is so easy to tell people they have a WB cross when no papers are available and I do get suspicious when people claim this.

IF it is an Oldenburg or a cross then they should be able to say who the Oldengurg side is by, if not then I would dismiss the claims offhand. I have seen just too many draft crosses that the owners claim are "warmbloods" but they are not...they are draft crosses...nothing more.

Oldenburgs like other WB will have variations within the type but they usually tend to be among the larger WBs is size and bone. When you cross it or any other WB then you will depart from type depending on what the cross is.

I would ask for papers or bloodline on this horse if you are considering it.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Yep, I'd have to agree with what was said above. Be leery of whether or not this is really an oldenburg. AND find out what SSH means! Even the nicest Oldenburg crossed with something that isn't the best match isn't going to be a well put together horse. And all I can think of that SSH could be is Spotted Saddle which would be an absolute horrible cross. 

Oldenburgs can be really nice warmbloods that can excel in many different english disciplines.... but there are a lot of really nasty Oldenburgs out there as well. I never look a horse for the breed, just its ability to do what I want them to do.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I found an ad for him and both dam and sire are registered. I will of course ask for papers, if there are any. If not, it doesn't really matter to me. IMO an unregistered horse is just as good as a registered horse.

The pictures i've seen of him, he's very well put together, and seems like a great horse. Though that is based off of pictures and the description.

Here are a couple pictures of him.

















I go based on personality too, but i was just curious what they were mostly used for.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

SSH = Spotted saddle horse?

Oldenburgs are very popular for jumping, though you'll see them doing dressage as well.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

He doesn't do anything for me...Looks like he very well may be a spotted saddle horse cross.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thats what i'm thinking.

I contact the owner of the barn where he is, the person who it said to contact if interested in the horse, and when she gets back to me, i'll ask her what SSH means, just to be sure.

Sara, what do you think of him from the pictures?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Those pictures show a very unoldenburg like horse that I have seen. They usually are just not that fine.

I know the WB lines so if you know who the sire is ( I assume that is the oldenburg) please post it and I can tell you more about what is in that line.

Both parents registered...as what ?

This is a typical Oldenburg


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't think he looks much like an oldenburg at all, but generally he doesn't actually look badly put together, I see potential there, but he has to learn how to carry himself.

Needs a lot of the right type of muscling; right now it he's got a pretty poor topline. In the riding pic his stride seems really short and he's hollow...hard to tell if he's got a straight shoulder or poor fitting tack. Smidge long in the back, smidge short in the neck. He's a cute horse; IF he has a decent shoulder and good legs and feet, I think he'd be a nice all-arounder. Encouraging that he's been ridden AND driven.

By the way, what is the asking price?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

If I had to make a guess that horse you posted appylover looks saddlebred or at least a saddlebred cross.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sara said:


> I don't think he looks much like an oldenburg at all, but generally he doesn't actually look badly put together, I see potential there, but he has to learn how to carry himself.
> 
> Needs a lot of the right type of muscling; right now it he's got a pretty poor topline. In the riding pic his stride seems really short and he's hollow...hard to tell if he's got a straight shoulder or poor fitting tack. Smidge long in the back, smidge short in the neck. He's a cute horse; IF he has a decent shoulder and good legs and feet, I think he'd be a nice all-arounder. Encouraging that he's been ridden AND driven.
> 
> By the way, what is the asking price?


Keep in mind that even the purebreds out there don't always look like what is considered typical for that breed. I've seen many fully registered horses that looked nothing like what it is expected they should look like.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Hehe, that is true.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, breed doesn't really matter, i saw oldenburg and was like WOW! It's his dam who's the oldenburg. I'd have to ask for a registered name as i only have the barn name for her.

His owner is asking 2500 for him. 

If I do decide to go down there (its an hour and a half trip) i'll get confo shots and everything. It looks like he has some real promise in my eyes.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

That's very reasonable...I'd probably be kicking the tires looking for something to fall off :lol: I'm a pessimist though: I'd rather be pleasantly surprised by a good turn than bitterly disappointed by dashed hopes. If it were me, I would give him a second look, good luck!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Sara.

I'm hoping to hitch a ride with someone i know who has her horse at training at that barn, and go check him out a couple times, and see how he is.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

i agree appyl-going to go look at him soon?????-looks standardbred x like someone else said, and they can be just lovely.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I e-mailed the woman and she hasn't gotten back to me yet...I'll call if i dont hear back from her by tomorrow morning.


----------



## CremelloCowboy (Aug 14, 2008)

any feedback or anything yet? just curious


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I went to go see him last Saturday. Wasn't what i was looking for.
Though while he was very well trained to ride,groom,tack up and mount, he was a pain to catch. And he had like no personality once you caught him.


----------

